# B&G Extenda-Ban 1 Gallon Insecticide Sprayer



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

So I was at work late the other day and the exterminator came in carrying one of these. I couldn't help but notice how much better the little pin stream worked indoors than my TeeJet nozzles :lol: , so I ordered myself a B&G Model N124-S-18. They're not cheap, but still cheaper than hiring an exterminator - and I should get _many_ years of service out of it.

I would say they are definitely _the right tool for the job_ when it comes to spraying indoors. The tip has four settings - two fan and two pin streams. The wand has an internal cable that that opens and closes the plunger, which is located in the tip (not the trigger assembly) - so when you release the trigger there is no drip. Similar to a dfw_wand, everything about it just screams quality. :thumbup:




Here are some good videos from domyown.com that break down all the features of these sprayers:

https://youtu.be/ZQTdmuGo_sY


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

If I am not running from my truck mount or the Maruyama MS075, that is my sprayer for spot applications. Especially if the spot application is RoundUp.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

My bug guy comes every two months and he had a couple of those on his truck. They do scream quality.
He had this one:https://www.domyown.com/bg-sprayer-gallon-24-in-wand-extendaban-valve-n224s24-p-1423.html


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

So, that's what we're giving away on the 2 year anniversary, right? You just can't hide money @Ware, can you?


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Every time they come I get "sprayer envy" . :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Be sure and also check out this thread...

Want bugs and insects gone from your lawn and home?


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

@Ware, Man you don't know how bad I needed this. I have the @dfw_pilot wand on a 20v Chapin backpack sprayer for the outside, but the tee jets are heavy handed for the inside. So, I've been spraying the inside of the house with Ortho Home Defense. Guess I'll be buying this shortly, so I can use my better insecticides in my house. Thanks!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Rackhouse Mayor that's pretty much where I was at. The pin stream is going to make a huge difference for me indoors. There may be a hack out there to build your own, but I don't think you would be disappointed with the quality of the B&G.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

These are 10% off right now at Do My Own for those that are interested. I'm pulling the trigger. Thanks @Ware!


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Ware said:


> @Rackhouse Mayor that's pretty much where I was at. The pin stream is going to make a huge difference for me indoors. There may be a hack out there to build your own, but I don't think you would be disappointed with the quality of the B&G.


Are you just using the 4-way tip that came with it or did/will you get the Multeejet Crack and Crevice Tip (+ straw)?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

PokeGrande said:


> Are you just using the 4-way tip that came with it or did/will you get the Multeejet Crack and Crevice Tip (+ straw)?


Yes. You can order either configuration, but I called Do My Own and they said the one with 2 fan settings and 2 pin streams was the most popular. You can buy the cap that uses the crevice straw from them if you ever need it.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Do you need to use one of these metal ones for insecticides? Or are the normal plastic ones good? That's what I have been using, hope it's ok.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> Do you need to use one of these metal ones for insecticides? Or are the normal plastic ones good? That's what I have been using, hope it's ok.


Plastic is fine. I ordered this one for the wand/tip features.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Ware said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> > Do you need to use one of these metal ones for insecticides? Or are the normal plastic ones good? That's what I have been using, hope it's ok.
> ...


gotcha, so for the inside application you mentioned. Luckily, I am not doing anything inside, for now.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Someone else that bought one of these just brought this to my attention, and I agree 100%...

At first I was confused why the most popular B&G insecticide cans only had a 1-gallon capacity - I now realize it's because I was spraying way too much product out of my other sprayers. I can't say enough good things about the 4-way tip on this sprayer. The pin streams are just awesome, and the fan settings are much less aggressive than my lawn sprayers. :thumbup:


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Have you guys with insect issues in the house insulated and sealed your rim joist in the basement? Do you a have basement or crawl space, or just house on slab?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Slab here, and I wouldn't say I have "insect issues". Perimeter spraying just eliminates what few bugs I do see, especially outside around the patio, in the garage, etc.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Ware said:


> Someone else that bought one of these just brought this to my attention, and I agree 100%...
> 
> At first I was confused why the most popular B&G insecticide cans only had a 1-gallon capacity - I now realize it's because I was spraying way too much product out of my other sprayers. I can't say enough good things about the 4-way tip on this sprayer. The pin streams are just awesome, and the fan settings are much less aggressive than my lawn sprayers. :thumbup:


This pump sprayer is awesome. It's so nice to spray inside and the flow instantly shuts off without any drip whatsoever.

My unit actually came with the crevice straw and works great for inside spraying.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@PokeGrande do you have to remove the straw to use the fan setting?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I am finally going to order mine tonight. It will be used for spraying inside the house using fastcap. When you mix y'all's do you mix up a whole gallon? Half gal? Trying to figure it out because I don't want to have any left over and wonder what to do with the excess.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Ware said:


> @PokeGrande do you have to remove the straw to use the fan setting?


Yes, unfortunately, you do or else the straw gets in the way of the fan stream. I suppose it would still work ok for what you're trying to accomplish with the fan setting but I didn't spend a lot of time thinking about it and just removed it once I was finished inside. The most I'll have to do that is 4 times a year.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Ral1121 said:


> I am finally going to order mine tonight. It will be used for spraying inside the house using fastcap. When you mix y'all's do you mix up a whole gallon? Half gal? Trying to figure it out because I don't want to have any left over and wonder what to do with the excess.


I mix up a whole gallon and spray the remainder around the perimeter of the house/patio.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Interior rate and rate for application to exteriors as a band or crack and crevice spray is the same. Rate is sharply reduced for general application to lawns and shrubs.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

https://youtu.be/oROETPQjPHs


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Nice video. I saw my neighbor being visited by Terminex. Looks like they had done exactly what you do yourself except Terminex was a lot more stingy with the outdoor perimeter application. They were only applying a little stream where the structure met the ground. For my home, I gun down all outside walls. Do not want mosquitoes, centipedes, or scorpions gaining entry. We do have Dengue Fever in Hawaii.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Thanks guys, now I will have a sprayer here tomorrow. I tell myself I have what I need but then keep reading and now, I will have a way better sprayer for indoors. I am looking forward to no drips in the house, I really hated that about the plastic sprayer. I was as careful as I could be but really wanted to control the application indoors. I don't have any insect issues to speak of but at times see ants and spiders and generally want to know we are as bug free as we can be. I will still use the plastic sprayer for the exterior with my also purchased Tee Jets but this will be great for inside.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

gsmornot said:


> Thanks guys, now I will have a sprayer here tomorrow. I tell myself I have what I need but then keep reading and now, I will have a way better sprayer for indoors. I am looking forward to no drips in the house, I really hated that about the plastic sprayer. I was as careful as I could be but really wanted to control the application indoors. I don't have any insect issues to speak of but at times see ants and spiders and generally want to know we are as bug free as we can be. I will still use the plastic sprayer for the exterior with my also purchased Tee Jets but this will be great for inside.


Stop reading this forum if you don't want to go broke :lol:

My wife just looked at my Ace receipt and said "$36 for a gas can!" I replied "yeah but it's not just any gas can."


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

For those who missed out on reading this thread, the B&G sprayer is fantastic for insecticides. I absolutely love it for spraying indoors with the pin stream. The wand screams quality. :thumbup:

Thanks @Ware for bringing this to everyone's attention! It only took me a year later to buy it, but I love it!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> For those who missed out on reading this thread, the B&G sprayer is fantastic for insecticides. I absolutely love it for spraying indoors with the pin stream. The wand screams quality. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks Ware for bringing this to everyone's attention! It only took me a year later to buy it, but I love it!


Glad you like it. They aren't cheap, but once you get your hands on one you realize why all the pros use them. :thumbup:


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

I'm considering firing my exterminator and just keep the termite bond. Termini x sure has some shady looking folks. It seems its never the same guy. My wife was kind of leery of the new bug guy this time.


----------



## LHP_Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

I was excited to receive my (new) B&G 1 gallon and found this inside:





Am I crazy to suspect this is used? I know brass will tarnish, but I do not see any of these parts looking like this online in new unit photos/videos.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

LHP_Grass said:


> I was excited to receive my (new) B&G 1 gallon and found this inside:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tough to say. Mine is tarnished, but I don't remember if it was when it was new.

I think they usually test pump sprayers at the factory, so it could have just had some residual water in it.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Anyone priced these lately? They are almost $100 more than they were in 2019! :shock:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Anyone priced these lately? They are almost $100 more than they were in 2019! :shock:


Ouch!

I'm still using mine.


----------

